# Wife made up her mind



## OGNW (Oct 28, 2014)

I just don't get it. Yes, I'm not perfect and freely admit it to her. There has been no infidelity on either side. No physical abuse. I guess we have just hurt each other so many times and ways over the years she has found no other option to be happy or find peace as she says. Papers not filed yet but just around the corner.

It hurts so bad I just wanted to vent.


----------

